
Nimiq Makes Fiat Currencies Blockchain-Compatible - herve76
https://medium.com/nimiq-network/nimiq-makes-fiat-currencies-blockchain-compatible-7503096a6252
======
SecretRecipe
This is super exciting. The future is now!

